# i need help :(



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

got a 10 gallon and put a betta, snail, and 5 white cloud minnows to cycle it.
it finished its cycled and in the process three of the white clouds died, bodies were never found. 

after a week or so of my water being fine (fine as in ammonia and nitrites at 0 nitrates around 15) i bought five black neons from petco. got them home, they got ich... three days later all are dead but one. and my snail died (old age i think)

yesterday i did a 30% water change and treated for ich with quick cure. at the same time i added four more black neons i got from another pet store. today i found the last petco batch black neon swimming in a circle. his fins were pretty well gone and he had a slim on him. i moved him out and into another tank. but with the only other tank being unheated, uncycled, and unfiltered i dont think he will live.

i will be doing a water test soon...
since everything else is going crazy i wouldnt doubt if i start going through a mini cycle or something. 

oh oh, thats not all... and i have nasty crap floating in my water too. its little white stuff floating around. but only if i disturb the gravel, decor, or the water much. i have been keeping up on my gravel vacuuming and water changes.


----------

